# Buffalo Prime Rib



## jimkings (Nov 5, 2015)

I am new to this site. I have smoked alot of things in my green mountain grill but I have something new I dont know how to smoke. A friend of mine gave me a Buffalo prime rib to smoke and I have no clue how to do this. I need to know how long and what temp the meat should be when done. I am also going to use jeffs rub.  I plan on cooking at 225 temp. Any help would be nice thanks Jim


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2015)

Cook just like a standard beef prime rib. You will want to cook it to an IT for the preferred fineness you are looking for. 125-130 for rare, 135-140 medium rare, etc. if I was my roast id take it to 130, take it off the smoker wrap in foil and rest 30-45 minutes prior to slicing. 

I'd keep the rub simple, salt, pepper l, garlic. I'd use 50/50 cherry and pecan for wood. 

A batch of Chef JJ's Smokey Au Jus would be excellent.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2015)

jimkings said:


> I am new to this site. I have smoked alot of things in my green mountain grill but I have something new I dont know how to smoke. A friend of mine gave me a Buffalo prime rib to smoke and I have no clue how to do this. I need to know how long and what temp the meat should be when done. I am also going to use jeffs rub.  I plan on cooking at 225 temp. Any help would be nice thanks Jim


Like Case said "Just like a Beef Prime Rib":

Take your pick:

Without a Pan:


> > *Smoked Prime Rib (My Best Ever)  *


In a Pan for Easy Clean-up:

*Smoked Prime Rib (Panned #3)   *

*Bear*


----------



## b-one (Nov 5, 2015)

Don't forget to post pics! I would love to try a buffalo prime rib!


----------



## twoalpha (Nov 5, 2015)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## bellevue (Nov 5, 2015)

Bison prime rib has no where the fat marbling as beef. It is very easy to dry a cut of Bison meat out. Very low and slow with moisture or you will have a dry roast.

Refer to: http://www.bisonbasics.com/recipes/roasts/primeribroast.html for some information.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 5, 2015)

pull it at 130-135 do what all the above posters said,,,, PICS PLEASE


----------



## jimkings (Nov 7, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ jimkings
__ Nov 7, 2015





 here she is about to go into the smoker


----------



## okie362 (Nov 7, 2015)

NOW I know what I want for Christmas.  Someone have Santa's address?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 7, 2015)

Very good information from Belleview.  Bison must be cooked low and slow (200°) in order to appreciate the full flavor it offers.  We occasionally treat ourselves to a Buff PR, trust me, we learned the hard way.

T


----------



## jimkings (Nov 7, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ jimkings
__ Nov 7, 2015





 now to let it rest before finding out if it's any good


----------



## b-one (Nov 7, 2015)

There should be sliced shots by now!:biggrin:


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 7, 2015)

We wait for pics of the money shot.....


----------



## zach5483 (Nov 7, 2015)

I am so tired that when I read the title to this thread I thought you were coating a prime rib with hot sauce, like buffalo wings, which sounds gross.  I need to go to bed guys.


----------



## jimkings (Nov 8, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ jimkings
__ Nov 8, 2015





 sorry I forgot to post sliced pics Dam that was some good buffalo prime rib the wife and kids loved it ask for it on Christmas. So I guess I will be doing this again next month.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2015)

Yup---That Looks Mighty Tasty Jim!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like you made it just about like I do my Smoked Beef Prime Ribs, so I know how much you're enjoying that !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the Views!!

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 8, 2015)

That looks amazing, I love the extra lean meat.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2015)

Dang it man that looks good - Great Job 







A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 10, 2015)

Great looking plate of slices Jim.  If your getting requests for a repeat performance;  Your doing something right.

Point's.


----------

